# Binding Angle too wide?



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

onji said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I ride regular (left food forward) and my stance is as follows. Left binding = 27° anticlockwise, right binding is 15° clockwise. Stance width is about 52cm between the centre of each binding. There is no offset so I'm dead centre on the deck.
> 
> ...


Lol... I'm basically the same size as you 71 kg, 175 cm, hair color black. I ride +15/-15 21" wide (53.3 cm)

That does sound a little weird. Do you have some type of injury to your knees/hips in the past? That is the usual m.o. for atypical stances, I saw one guy have pigeon-toed stance like (0, +6) at Mt Hood, but he said that's the only angles he could be comfortable with after some MCL/ACL tears and tib/fib breaks (guy could still throw 7's and flips so it seemed to work for him).

I would go to a physical therapist that specializes in sports like ice hockey where hip rotation is important and see if you have some type of muscle imbalance/flexibility issue.

Good luck.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Widen your stance. You're over 5'9" with a stance under 21" Thats kind of narrow.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

@Lonerider - I live in Japan, and I've only recently started looking for a decent sports doctor. My Japanese is rather shite, so it's a bit tricky finding one but I agree and think it's a good idea.

One note is that when I normally stand, my feet are ducked out a bit anyway. Like 10 degrees either way. Maybe it's from all the climbing I used to do... 

@John Doe - I'm considering widening my stance one notch just so I can drop the angle on my left foot. I tried this in my living room and it felt kinda ok, so I've just gotta try it out on a slope.

Thanks guys


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

onji said:


> @Lonerider - I live in Japan, and I've only recently started looking for a decent sports doctor. My Japanese is rather shite, so it's a bit tricky finding one but I agree and think it's a good idea.
> 
> One note is that when I normally stand, my feet are ducked out a bit anyway. Like 10 degrees either way. Maybe it's from all the climbing I used to do...


Too much frogging and not enough backstepping 

I would guess you glut max or one of your six deep rotators are too tight (and/or you lateral hamstring and psoas)... but it's impossible for me to diagnose over the interwebz.


----------

